# I guess he REALLY didn't like that show....



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100210...zZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3J5BHNsawNtYW53YWxrc2ludG8-


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe he couldn't get anyone to help him. I feel like doing that at Walmart all the time, of course I never would ACTUALLY do it!


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I bet that is a great way to let off some anger


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I have to admit it does sound like it would be fun.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

joker said:


> I have to admit it does sound like it would be fun.


Those plastic flat panels would be ok, but nothing compared to the old fashioned glass CRT's...they implode nicely!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm next I'm next! Where do I buy a ticket?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that sounds like fun... I know how he feels, especially when there's nothing good on.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not surprisingly there's a video up on YouTube:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd just use the "Off" switch... But his way looks more fun!...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, some folks believe watching too much television is bad for you, so perhaps he saw himself as a pre-emptive angel of mercy


----------

